# All NTs: How do you React when you Make an Obvious Mistake Around Others?



## Pianoasis (Nov 10, 2011)

The thing I'm more interested in here is how many of us are/were in our high school band.


----------



## aphinion (Apr 30, 2013)

Pretend it was on purpose or make a joke. Then I cry about it in private and mourn my lack of perfection.


----------



## tangosthenes (Oct 29, 2011)

SeñorTaco said:


> I get nervous and I make more mistakes and I slowly accept my fate that is death


woah, that got serious quickly.

I typically just get really frustrated at all things. Sometimes I will remember it for a long time. Usually I have an outward sense of blame in public, in private I blame myself


----------



## XO Skeleton (Jan 18, 2011)

braided pain said:


> Eh, something like that I wince, say "oops", and get on with things.
> 
> Now if I had made a mistake that involved me being wrong about something, I would either make fun of myself (small) or swallow my pride and admit my error (large).
> 
> I guess when I was a teen I was more embarrassed by these things and got all flustered, but as I got more confident in myself I stopped freaking out so much.


Exactly what I would've said. The older I get, the less fucks I give.


----------

